# L3240 vs L3540



## Don P (Sep 3, 2009)

Wondering if anyone has been able to operate and compare the L3240 + L3540 CUT.

You get 3hp more with the 3540. I'm wondering if it is needed. 
The 3240 is nice + quiet, and is excellent on fuel. 

The tractors weigh the same, have the same lifting capacity, but the 3540 has 28hp from the PTO. the 3240 only 25hp. 
This will help with the implement work. 

Any comments?

Also, if you put a 72" bucket on the front, and stick a 9' back-hoe on the back, the tractor looks overloaded/overworked - more attachments than tractor.

I want to work my tractor, not overwork it.

What do ya'll think?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Don! That 3 extra pto hp is nearly a 9% increase in power. In my opinion for general across the board pto use, 30 to 35 hp is the sweet spot that covers everything for the most part. 

Provided the price difference between the L3240 and L3540 is not unreasonable, I would go with the L3540. How much of a price difference are we talking about?


----------



## Don P (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes - a 9% increase in engine hp, and a 12% increase in pto hp.

The L3540 only lists for @ $1350.00 more than the L3240, however, the dealer near me does not stock the L3540, just the L3240. So, with special ordering charges + shipping I'm not sure how much more yet. 

The motor increases from 100cc to 111cc. This will use more fuel but I suppose it should not be an issue.


----------

